# 13 Fishing Omen Black and Shimano Sahara



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Brand new both rod and reel used only once
Omen black spinning rod 7’1 M and Shimano Sahara 2500

Located in Akron Ohio 

$175 OBO
TEXT Chase if interested 
3307712737



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

